# Dust Storms



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Today we were driving to Spokane and there was a massive dust storm. :O

They had closed a big part of the interstate 90 east, if that's what you call it, because trucks were blown over and such.
it was pretty scary in an RV being blown around by the dust storm.

I'll put up pics soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. hope everyones ok. never seen a dust storm.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

that's the sun xD


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

woe. thats crazy. looks like fog. really flat too.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, i was amazed at how flat the it is xD
I think the flatness accounts for all the wind, lol.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> wow. hope everyones ok. never seen a dust storm.


pity you weren't in australia the other day then...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I hope you are enjoying your vacation despite the scary dust storm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i saw pics of the dust storm in austrailia on tgs. it was red!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh yeah, the one is australia happened just after we left sydney. xD
my friends said it was really scary and it looked like mars.
I kindof wish i was there to see it P:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you still in Spokane???? I didn't know you were coming to Spokane - I am 20 minutes from Spokane and WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe.... :shocked: .....I am glad... you are OK....that would be scary..... :hug: 
Hope the rest of your trip.... will be a safe one and enjoyable.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh the winds are coming! Its that time of year here. The time of year we get windstorms. I hate it. We lose power and water and its just flat nasty.
pretty neat picture though.
Where else in WA are you going???? I would love to meet you!
beth


----------

